# Strawberry Friday and Saturday



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Fished Strawberry the last couple of days. Both days we fished the area around the Strawberry Tunnel outlet. Fishing was good to excellent. The best time was morning. Most of the fish were consentrated in the area over the tunnel. Caught mostly slot cutts with an occasional rainbow. The largest was 20 inches. Most of the fish were caught on tube jigs tipped with minnow. Some of the fish were caught on power bait and lures. Caught one fish with a bad case of whirling disease. There are still kokanee in the river.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Where is the tunnel at?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking he's talking about the ladders?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, and how stable is that folding boat?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

The folding boat is more stable than your average aluminum boat of that size. Handles rough water better too. The tunnel is located in the bay just south of the Strawberry Marina. It is an underground/underwater pipeline that drains water to the Spanish Fork river (you can find it on the Strawberry fishing map). Coming from Heber, take a right at the visitor center. Drive about a mile or so past the marina turn off. There will be a dirt road off to the left. Drive about a half mile right down to the water. Fish the south side of the bay 100 to 400 feet from shore. Its a nice spot because you get to park right next to the water and launch your watercraft. Also, they dont charge a fee there


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

I have been trolling that side but working toward haws point in water 60 ft. 
fishing has been hot. dont know if fish are still that deep. have been using one downrigger one leaded line and one line on top sometimes would have fish on all three poles at the same time. had a worm on all the lures. going back Wed.


----------

